# I want to protect my horse Box, I keep it at my brothers house..



## hertfordshirehorses (24 March 2015)

I keep my horse box at my brothers house as I can't find the space. 

It's worrying because he's abroad half the time and I'm so frightened it will get stolen. 

What security measures do you guys use? Is there anything I can do to safeguard it?

Thanks a lot

D


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 March 2015)

Shortest & to the point answer is: If someone really wants it, then they will find a way to remove it, or parts off it.

However, you can have a tracker fitted, alarm too. Put a small notice on lorry to say so, perhaps on side of drivers window.
You can fit an isolator in the cab, to isolate the starting battery, however you may need to be mindful of any alarm fitted if it runs off the main battery, or if it has a slave to run off.
Postcode painted on the roof in large font.
Heavy iron drop-post(s) or gate in front of box, preventing it being driven away quickly.
Paint it in a unique colour.

Always keep up to date photos of the box, inside & out. Never ever leave any paperwork in it such as insurance for box, passports etc, also removing tack too.
Also keep file at home with up to date mechanical details - just in case the worst happens and you can show to insurance company that it IS a well cared for truck.

You can do your best, but nothing will ever prevent a very determined thief, as has been shown by zillion ££'s worth of top end cars being stolen to be shipped abroad.


----------



## hertfordshirehorses (24 March 2015)

Thank you for the answer, much appreciated. I think a tracker will be sufficient for what I need. 

I've had a look round.

Does anybody have any trackers that they have used in the past that work for them?

Thanks


----------



## applecart14 (25 March 2015)

hertfordshirehorses said:



			I keep my horse box at my brothers house as I can't find the space. 

It's worrying because he's abroad half the time and I'm so frightened it will get stolen. 

What security measures do you guys use? Is there anything I can do to safeguard it?

Thanks a lot

D
		
Click to expand...

You ought to check that there is nothing in the covenants in the Deeds to your brother house that prevents you from leaving it either parked on his drive or out of the road.  We have covenants in our 40 year old house that prevents people from parking large vans/commercial vehicles and caravans on their driveway or outside there house.  People can and will object and I can't say I blame them!

Our ex neighbours used to park their caravan on their drive and it was a right eyesore - I can imagine how my parents would feel seeing a horsebox blocking the view of the road!  Its not really fair to your brothers neighbours.

Can't you find a safe compound somewhere for it?If you have to keep it at bros house then you could get one of those concrete posts to stick in the ground so it couldn't be driven off I suppose, not sure how your brother would feel about his driveway being dug up though.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (25 March 2015)

How odd Applecart, never heard of that restriction round where I live 

I'd be pretty naffed off if someone got grumpy about me parking my horsebox, race van, caravan or any wierd or strange vehicle in my garden, how on earth can people be so petty to think about complaining if it was parked within the confines of the property?? Not that I do regularly, but 'if I did'.

To be honest OP, unless you have a covenant preventing you, then its down to you (him) what you park on a driveway. 
Have fun if you have the 'Hyacinth Bucket types' living adjacent tho


----------



## applecart14 (25 March 2015)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I'd be pretty naffed off if someone got grumpy about me parking my horsebox, race van, caravan or any wierd or strange vehicle in my garden, how on earth can people be so petty to think about complaining if it was parked within the confines of the property?? Not that I do regularly, but 'if I did'. )
		
Click to expand...

Its not really being petty if your view from your bedroom and lounge windows is spoiled by a big horsebox or caravan though is it? Its just a bit selfish and unfair to expect others to tolerate it, especially if it blocks light. I know lots of people who would think the same to be honest.  Our one neighbour complains when I bring the trailer home and park it outside my house whilst my Dad is doing repairs on it for two weeks every four or so years. In fact when our local councillor was touting for business knocking on everyone'd doors last summer he must have felt annoyed enough to say something to him as he then strode over to my Dad and asked if the trailer was insured!  Cheeky so and so...

I could understand the householder feeling that way if it was parked there day in and day out though.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (25 March 2015)

There are plenty of views that are spoiled one way or another, from trees, bins, vehicles, unkempt buildings & gardens etc etc, just depends on how things are interpreted 

I am glad to say that I dont have mean spirited petty neighbours at home or adjacent to my yard


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 March 2015)

Here  a few ideas here >>>>    http://horse-care-and-advice.weebly.com/preventing-horsebox--trailer-theft.html


----------

